# Oliva V 2nds.



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Does anyone know for sure if they sell Serie V factory 2nds? I've heard that they do, but I dont know for sure. I think they might be called Oliva H 2nds or something to that effect. I remember seeing an ad for it once.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I have heard several rumors, none that I can confirm, one is that the Nicaraguan Ligero laced 2nds are the V 2nds.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Where is the best place to pick up Olivia 2nds?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Where is the best place to pick up Olivia 2nds?


I think Cigars International sells Oliva seconds. I'm not sure if they are Vs but probably worth a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Cigar.com also carries them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A few Vendors sell 2nds as has been said...Cigar.com...CI and Thompsons. When you do a bit of reading as to the reviews you get an idea that they aren't going to tell you what line of cigars they are from and I'd bet my neighbors bikini she wears to wash her car in the summertime...and I don't like making losing bets esp. with this one....that the tobacco is from the cheaper line of tobacco. Oliva makes a good cigar but they aren't going to go against their own line of premium cigars/tobacco so that consumers can buy the cheap line and not their premiums. I haven't smoked their seconds but I don't need to...esp. when buying a box tends to average a bit less than $2 a stick....there's a reason why they are that cheap.


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

I bought a pack of Oliva 2nds from cigar.com. I bought the robusto size which is advertised as a 50 x 5.0. They are 5 inches long. They are not very cylindrical. I can get them half way though the 48 hole on my ring gauge. They have a double cap. They do not resemble any true Oliva I have seen very closely. The closest match might be the Magna Carta that Thompson sells. I think Oliva had some left over tobacco and rolled up some special cigars just to be 2nd's. They cost under $2 apiece. When I hold one, it feels very light. And they burn fast... maybe 40 minutes or so. They aren't terrible, but they certainly are not V's. I don't regret the purchase, but I'm in no hurry to buy more. They are nice option to have when I don't have much time to smoke.

Supposedly they are a "medium full". I would call them more like a medium. Not much complexity at all, a leathery tobacco taste. I have smoked 3 so far and I finished every one. That's more than I can say for some cigars costing 5 times as much. Oh, and the wrappers do crack a bit despite the fact that I store them at 72%. They seem to be a bit on the weak side (from a physical standpoint). I have learned to be gentle with them.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I figured since no Nica grown tobacco is lighter than medium and that Flor de Oliva are downright cheap to buy anything that was supposed to be a factory over run just couldn't be in any range of any of the Serie cigars be they G, O or V. They would have to be the scraps from the Flor de Oliva at best. Still I too was looking for various reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

